
Use Your Own Kernel with Amazon EC2 - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/07/use-your-own-kernel-with-amazon-ec2.html
======
rbranson
If you don't know why this is a big deal, here's one reason: DRBD + GFS/OCFS2.
This will make sort of mid-tier scaling setups significantly easier in EC2.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DRBD>

~~~
amock
Another big deal is mentioned at the end of the article; you should now be
able to boot operating systems them don't support such as FreeBSD. I know that
tarsnap was hosted on Ubuntu because FreeBSD wasn't supported on EC2 and now
that OpenSolaris has an uncertain future I hoping that someone gets FreeBSD
running on EC2.

~~~
cperciva
The FreeBSD-EC2 issues have nothing to do with being able to load custom
kernels -- if that's all it was, I would have been running FreeBSD on EC2
years ago.

FreeBSD's paravirtualized Xen code doesn't work on the Xen EC2 is using.

------
spudlyo
This is good news. In my experiments with a bootable encrypted EBS volume I've
wanted to use xts-aes on the volume, but none of the AKI kernels were new
enough to support it. Now I can run a bleeding edge kernel, nice!

------
lenni
Is this the official AWS blog? Nothing wrong with typepad but I would have
expected them to have something like aws.amazon.com/blog.

------
wookiehangover
I've suspected that they've been rolling their own kernels for quite some
time, it's rad that they're making these publicly available!

------
bhiggins
This is really cool. I'm looking forward to people getting other OSes up and
running, too.

